# Age for kittens to leave home?



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I was chatting to a breeder a few weeks ago who said that her cats can go at 8 weeks, fully Reg with TICA?

I thought that they had to go at 13weeks?

She said no its just advised but you dont need to? 

But she still sells her cats at full price? Which obviously includes 5weeks extra food/litter/worming/etc and 2 vet checks & the full vacs? 

Surely she should take that off of the price if they go earlier?

Just doesnt sound right to me?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree. I know it's only a recommendation but surely it's better to let your kittens go knowing that they have been vaccinated at least? And yes the price should be lower if the breeder is going to let them go that early


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

"The GCCF strongly recommends that no kitten should be permitted to go to a new home before 13 weeks of age. At least seven days prior to this, the kitten should have completed a full course of vaccinations, including a health check, given by a Veterinary Surgeon or by a listed Veterinary Nurse under the direction of a Veterinary Surgeon. The breeder should ensure that kittens are house-trained, inoculated and in good general health. "
http://www.gccfcats.org/ethics.html

It is a strong recommendation but there will always be some who "know better", best really to avoid such breeders.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes just what I thought


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh my, they're just babies! In Sweden it's illegal to separate kittens younger than 12 weeks fro their mother (temporary separation such as vet visits are OK).

My kittens don't move until they're 15-16 weeks old.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i wouldt buy an 8 week old TICA reg kitten, personally i'd rather wait and buy at 14 weeks and GCCF reg


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

JEEZ! What the hell is going on at the moment!!

Seems that people will try anything whilst we are in the credit crunch!!

For goodness sake, I really do question the human race, I really do :mad2::mad2:


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

all mine go at 13-14 weeks but i have to say i had a experience where i did let one of my kittens go at 11 weeks after i had lots of contact with the new owners and i thought they was really nice and i was going away, i had a really good friend who runs a pet shop who was gonna come in daily and feed the kittens and all my cats but the new owner wanted to take the kitten and asked if she could after long talks with hubby and the shop woman i let the kitten go as long as she brought the kitten back for second injection, big mistake this was, she made it impossible for the second injections to be done and when she did turn up at the vets with the kitten, it had the flu so could not have injection done that day as she had messed around this was the last day the injection could be done, so all injections have to be done again and she demanded for me to pay, i refused as i was trying for ages to get the second injections done.
in all of this i look like the bad breeder as i should never have let the kitten go, it was poor judgement on my part.
i would never ever let any of my kittens go before 13-14 weeks because i am not a bad breeder and i want all my kittens to have the best start in life, so i will never let anyone talk me into letting a kitten go before it should again, breeding is all about learning what is right and what is wrong, i did wrong and i learned.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> I was chatting to a breeder a few weeks ago who said that her cats can go at 8 weeks, fully Reg with TICA?


You have a TICA registered prefix, don't they issue a code of ethics with your registration docs, setting out their rules/guidelines?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

"I will not release a kitten until it has been inoculated at least twice against the following:
Panleukopenia, Feline Rhinotracheitis, and Calicivirus. I also may choose to give other vaccinations." 
TICA code of Ethics
http://tica.org/members/forms/cattery/voluntary_code_of_ethics.pdf#search="ethics"

ie after second vaccinations


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Abooksigun said:


> JEEZ! What the hell is going on at the moment!!
> 
> Seems that people will try anything whilst we are in the credit crunch!!
> 
> For goodness sake, I really do question the human race, I really do :mad2::mad2:


Thing is though they are still full price! So not as if she has taken off the other items and lowered the price, she always does this though, well thats what she told me.


----------

